

The phone is the next generation's computer - swaroop
http://www.unwiredview.com/2009/07/02/iphone-4-0-os-event-based-modes-intellingent-and-scheduled-communications/
I found the "Event based modes" concept very useful.<p>Also:<p>* Haptic tactile feedback
* Fingerprint identification as input method
* RFID reader
http://www.macrumors.com/2009/07/02/haptic-feedback-fingerprint-identification-and-rfid-tag-readers-in-future-iphones/<p>Nokia developing phone that recharges itself 
without plug point:
http://www.guardian.co.uk/environment/2009/jun/10/nokia-mobile-phone<p>P.S. Regarding the iPhone patents... Patents take around 1-1.5 years to become public information right? If so, then these concepts were what they were working on 2-3 years ago. I shudder to think what they are up to now.
======
swaroop
For some reason, I'm not seeing the text, so repeating it here:

I found the "Event based modes" concept very useful.

Also:

* Haptic tactile feedback * Fingerprint identification as input method * RFID reader [http://www.macrumors.com/2009/07/02/haptic-feedback-fingerpr...](http://www.macrumors.com/2009/07/02/haptic-feedback-fingerprint-identification-and-rfid-tag-readers-in-future-iphones/)

Nokia developing phone that recharges itself without plug point:
[http://www.guardian.co.uk/environment/2009/jun/10/nokia-
mobi...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/environment/2009/jun/10/nokia-mobile-phone)

P.S. Regarding the iPhone patents... Patents take around 1-1.5 years to become
public information right? If so, then these concepts were what they were
working on 2-3 years ago. I shudder to think what they are up to now.

